# Morrowind not installing :(



## cluby685 (Jul 24, 2010)

*Dear Forum Members*

I have had Morrowind (The Elder Scrolls 3) for quite some time now. It worked on my old Windows 98 PC, but recently I purchased a new gaming one :grin:. It has Windows 7 on it and as I am completly new to this moving, extracting and copying files buisness I don't what to do!

When I try to install it it gets to around 21-25% and it suddenly stops loading altogether or I get a error message saying...

"Component Tranfer Error
Component: Sounds
 File Group: Sound
File: E:\ data2.cab
Error: Incorrect Function"

Any Ideas???
If not this message something very similar about "cylic" something or other...
I have looked at other Forums, tried installing and unstalling, turning off my virus protection and all. 

Thanks, Cluby685:wave:


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

Hello cluby685 :wave:

Is this CD the original or a backup copy?


----------



## cluby685 (Jul 24, 2010)

Original, in the box


----------



## cluby685 (Jul 24, 2010)

Hello????


----------



## llacrossedude7 (Jul 31, 2009)

Try copying all the installation files of the CD and onto your hard driver then run the installer.


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

Check to may sure the disc is not damaged. Cyclic redundancy checks are usually caused by scratches/smudges on the disc.


----------



## cluby685 (Jul 24, 2010)

Will do.Thanks


----------

